# Finished another batch of planes today



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Here are some pictures to bore you of the latest batch of 8 block planes.

Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Are you selling these? They're very nice.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Beautiful job Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Are you selling these? They're very nice.


I will let you know in a couple of weeks.
Herb


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Get a laser engraver and personalize them and you're in business!! Then you move on to a CNC to cut the parts easier and faster to meet the demand!!

Love the shape and finish.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Beautiful batch...tiger maple...?


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done!


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Looking real good Herb - nice planes


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

This is a heck of a good way to use up scrap that are at least 2 1/4"WX7 1/4" L I found a pile of it under the drum sander and started using it up.

The last one pictured is a reject that I had to go into save mode to make presentable.

I mis measured the hole for the brass rod that holds the wedge and had to redrill the hole farther forward. I plugged the first hole with a piece of dowel before redrilling. To save it I inset a penny on each side to cover the booboo. So that is my 2-cent plane.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

what they all said except for the laser and CNC...
don't turn these into impersonal exact production no craftsmanship copies Herb..
your dragonfly speaks volumes...
stay the course...


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Agree with you Stick. These are just fine the way Herb makes them. James.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Beautiful planes Herb.Seeing the eight new ones lined up in the last picture reminded me of a litter of pups.Great work. James.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> This is a heck of a good way to use up scrap that are at least 2 1/4"WX7 1/4" L I found a pile of it under the drum sander and started using it up.
> 
> The last one pictured is a reject that I had to go into save mode to make presentable.
> 
> ...



...can't see it from my house...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Ok, can't help myself, marketing hat is on. The packaging of these is what will make the big difference. I'd consider finding an elegant cardboard box just a little bit larger than the planes, then lay in a bit of black foam with the shape of the plane cut out. A tag with the story of traditional wooden hand planes printed out on a heavy vellum. 

Take a picture of yourself using the plane with shavings, dressed in pretty traditional looking garb, printed in black and white so it looks old. Something like the attached picture, or printed in . You may be able to add some sort of texture to overlay the picture to give it more age. 

Pack the top with plain newsprint (wrapping material for movers) so it doesn't move around in shipping, and sell it on ebay or some other site as a traditional hand made wooden hand plane, an heirloom piece to pass down from woodworker dad to woodworking son. A limited run for the connoisseur. Honoring the tradition of classic woodworking with modern metalurgy.

If it were me, I'd try to find a stash of old newspapers so the recipient is surprised by the age of the papers. Nice touch.

I would include some pictures of classic furniture made mainly with hand tools and planes to make the point of tradition. The appeal isn't to men only, many women would love to give their woodworking husbands who have every possible tool, something unusual like this. 

If you made a couple of matching hardwood "hammers" for adjusting the blade, with instructions on how to use it, you could put togeter a kit and charge $100 and up for the kit. Google Elegant Packaging Boxes for images and links to something fancy.

As I said, I can't help myself when I see such an obvious income potential where the game is all about marketing the romance of the thing. It's both traditional and practical, ready to use after sharpening. Or ship it sharp, but put in a note to be careful, it's sharp 

Don't know about you Herb, but my shop budget would benefit from $700 in income from scraps.


----------



## twmv86 (Oct 14, 2018)

Herb Stoops said:


> This is a heck of a good way to use up scrap that are at least 2 1/4"WX7 1/4" L I found a pile of it under the drum sander and started using it up.
> 
> The last one pictured is a reject that I had to go into save mode to make presentable.
> 
> ...



heck i'll give you a quarter for the 2¢ one


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Ok, can't help myself, marketing hat is on. The packaging of these is what will make the big difference. I'd consider finding an elegant cardboard box just a little bit larger than the planes, then lay in a bit of black foam with the shape of the plane cut out. A tag with the story of traditional wooden hand planes printed out on a heavy vellum.
> 
> Take a picture of yourself using the plane with shavings, dressed in pretty traditional looking garb, printed in black and white so it looks old. Something like the attached picture, or printed in . You may be able to add some sort of texture to overlay the picture to give it more age.
> 
> ...




Hey Tom, you might be on to something,already got an offer on one, from twmv86 for $ .25, man, I am going to make a killing here, after I deduct the $ .02 ,will leave me $ .23 profit. Not counting the free labor and materials. LMAO.



Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Hey Tom, you might be on to something,already got an offer on one, from twmv86 for $ .25, man, I am going to make a killing here, after I deduct the $ .02 ,will leave me $ .23 profit. Not counting the free labor and materials. LMAO.
> 
> 
> 
> Herb


I'l double your money on that 2¢ plane..


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> I'l double your money on that 2¢ plane..



Cheap at twice the price...!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Where are you getting all the blade stock from, Herb? I wasn't clear on whether you're making the blades from scratch, or getting them from a source?
Making the blades would take as long as making the plane bodies!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Taint the price that counts, it's the perceived value. I was wondering about the irons myself.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Where are you getting all the blade stock from, Herb? I wasn't clear on whether you're making the blades from scratch, or getting them from a source?
> Making the blades would take as long as making the plane bodies!


I get some of the blades @ ebay, I bought out Highlands Hardware of one kind and they still have some of another left after I bought some.
https://www.highlandwoodworking.com/search.aspx?find=stanley+block+plane+blade

https://www.highlandwoodworking.com/stanley1-58ironforpost-19889-12a.aspx

I still have about 5 left of the 1 5/8". and a couple of 1 3/8" too.

This batch makes 54 ea. block planes I have made.

Glad you guys like them.
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> I get some of the blades @ ebay, I bought out Highlands Hardware of one kind and they still have some of another left after I bought some.
> https://www.highlandwoodworking.com/search.aspx?find=stanley+block+plane+blade
> 
> https://www.highlandwoodworking.com/stanley1-58ironforpost-19889-12a.aspx
> ...


You always take things to the next level Herb , a true craftsman. A guy could learn a lot from a man like you . Not that you’d willingly share your knowledge though lol


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Like 'em? We _love_ them!!!


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow Herb, somehow I missed this post. Your planes are beautiful! Anyone would be grateful to have one of your planes.


----------



## JGC (Aug 2, 2009)

Fantastic workmanship Herb. Well done.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Beautiful planes. What more can you say.


----------



## Traupmann (Jun 14, 2013)

very beautiful work!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Herb I agree with Tom about marketing and perceived value. Adding a nice box with historical description and black and white photo of one in use would definitely add to the perceived value.

These are not only functional but also a beautiful handcrafted addition to a woodworker's shop.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

What a line-up! Nice planes Herb. When I saw the pic, I immediately thought you're planning to give them out. There's too many to use by yourself.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Mike ,I think If I EVER did that, I would price them so high that I would not be swamped with buyers so that it wouldn't turn into a job, and loose the fun value.

Someone asked me once why I make so many, and I told them that I only use them once and and throw them away. LOL
HErb


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Mike ,I think If I EVER did that, I would price them so high that I would not be swamped with buyers so that it wouldn't turn into a job, and loose the fun value.
> 
> Someone asked me once why I make so many, and I told them that I only use them once and and throw them away. LOL
> HErb



Novel idea...disposable planes...I like it...! ! ! :grin:

I'm with you on the fun factor...if it turns into a job it won't be fun anymore...


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

What's the collective noun for a group of planes? "batch" seems too bland - I propose a "clutch" of planes.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

fleet...


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Much better!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I was going to say squadron but what do I know, eh?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

How about litter???

Herb


----------

